# Soma Lugged frame on the way(?)



## KWillets (Feb 28, 2006)

I was talking to a sales guy at American Cyclery yesterday, and he said they may be adding a lugged frame or frames this summer, for more money than their tig'ed ones. 

Didn't get any further info, but it sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Strider (Aug 3, 2004)

*Soma.........*

I just ordered a Smoothie ES frame today. Really looking forward to finding out if a steel bike feels any different, or makes longer rides more comfortable.

As nice as the frames look, a lugged frame might look even better but the cost might be a bit more.


----------

